
Microsoft announces ”Universal print: a cloud-based solution” - gallego2007
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/windows-it-pro-blog/announcing-universal-print-a-cloud-based-print-solution/ba-p/1204775#
======
raxxorrax
Good idea in principle, but I doubt it is financially viable to deploy windows
enterprise in the educational sector to be honest. Perhaps they get special
offers, but this seems quite costly. IT staff is too, but external service
providers would quickly break even to license costs with additional personal
support that in most cases beats any cloud solution.

